
The best time tracker you use - belvoran
Hey,
which software or online services do you use for tracking time as freelancers?<p>So far I have been using just a simple file with notes. However now I changes my work a little bit, and I&#x27;d like to send a nice pdf with detailed report.<p>I checked toggl, looks nice, however I need to write more detailed reports. When quite a simple task took like 2 hours, I&#x27;d like to provide detailed information about all the problems I found, and how I solved that.<p>So, what stuff do you use, and which should I avoid?
======
guilhas
A combination of: \- Procrastitracker(1) \- Sent emails \- Updated tickets
(company stuff) \- Git/Svn commits \- Everything search updated files date(2)
\- Zim wiki journal feature (dump style) Alt - D creates a file for the day(2)

(1) [http://strlen.com/procrastitracker/](http://strlen.com/procrastitracker/)
(2) [https://www.voidtools.com/](https://www.voidtools.com/) (3)
[http://www​.zim-wiki.org/](http://www​.zim-wiki.org/)

------
welder
[https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/) (Full Disclosure: I built it)

It's fully-automatic, which makes it the best time tracker!

------
tonyarkles
I use a mix of Toggl and org-mode, to solve the exact problem you're
describing (some clients need detailed information).

I'd probably just use org-mode, but I also have a subcontractor that I need to
bill for as well. The toggl reports tell me exactly how much to invoice at the
end of the month for the both of us, and my org-mode files have all the nitty
gritty details of what I've worked on.

